# Two procedures which global period?



## shensley (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Good Friday All,

I do the coding for a vein center and they often perform Endovenous ablation therapy... (36478) and Stab Phlebectomy of varicose veins... (37765) on the same day.  36478 has no global period and 37765 has a 90 day global, even though 36478 has a higher value.  I have always coded the follow-up visits for these charges as 99024 if they were within 90 days.  The office manager was told that because both procedures were performed, the primary surgery 36478 cancels the global for the secondary surgery 37765, effectively taking the global to zero days.  I have never run across this scenario before and I am trying to hunt down documentation to help me answer her.  

Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated!

Sonya Hensley, CPC, CCS-P


----------



## lisammy (Apr 1, 2008)

I Am Curious Are You Using The Same Dx Codes For Both Codes.  I Would Think That Denial From Your Insurance Companies For These Post Op Visits Will Be The Only Documentation You Will Be Able To Show Your Office Manager.  Also Are You Billing The 36478  Or The 37766/37765 First. The Stab Phlebectomy Has A Higher Rvu You May Want To Ask Her If Your Post Op Visit Is Worth More Than Recieving 100% On Billing 37766/65 First.  Hope This Helps


----------

